# Early Work on a Tombstone Flipper



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

No, it doesn't flip tombstones into the air. Rather, it is a gizmo that changes back and forth between a tombstone and a Christmas package. I'm updating a show from a couple years ago in which Halloween and Christmas fight for control of the house (because it makes me mad that Christmas decorations are in stores before the end of October). Previously I used only lights synchronized to music; this time I'm adding some new elements including the tombstone flipper. I've never used pneumatics before and am learning a lot through trial and error. I'll post an updated tutorial once I have a finished prop. 







If you're interest, this is the link to my original Halloween vs. Christmas show. Unfortunately, the video quality is very poor and the sequence was way too long: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S23hi9RB_Jk&t=11s


----------



## Fright Theatre (May 26, 2009)

When you said "flipper", I was thinking that you were going to use a 180 degree rotary actuator and turn the tombstone to reveal a present. This could be another take one what you are trying to accomplish. You can start with a tombstone that has a present behind it. The mechanism would actually pivot in the middle with the pneumatic rotary actuator at the bottom. Hopefully you're following me ....been a long day and not sure I'm explaining this the best. Excellent start with the limited knowledge. Don't get discouraged......you're off to a great start on this!....nice concept.


----------



## ghostlland820 (Jan 11, 2014)

I've no idea what a rotary pneumatic actuator is. Do you have a link to an example?


----------



## Fright Theatre (May 26, 2009)

Not off hand. The rod twists/turns instead of extending and retracting. Not tryin to sidetrack you on what you have going on just thought it might be a cool additional tombstone to present prop.


----------



## sheepdiver (Apr 23, 2018)

Great idea! I like that it's unique. Everyone has a "mad scientist" lab (my theme this year!) but I've never seen what you're doing. One suggestion - at 1:10 you have a cylinder mounted so the cylinder moves and not the rod. A better way is like you did at 3:00. That way there's less moving mass and the hoses move less.

Can't wait to see the next video!


----------

